# Oh boy, here we go again



## zadiac (5/9/20)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...d-lifelong-smoker-vaping-just-SIX-MONTHS.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Raindance (5/9/20)

Your not supposed to vape steroids...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Resistance (5/9/20)

My opinion... Whatever he vaped got him off smoking. Problem solved.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (5/9/20)

Resistance said:


> My opinion... Whatever he vaped got him off smoking. Problem solved.



And that's why you never let a child do grown up things!!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (7/9/20)

This drivel can only be found in daily sun ...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/20)

Vape 6 mnts = 80 year old lungs
Vape 12 mnts = 160 year old lungs 
Vape 18 mnts = 240 year old lungs 
Thus, most of us have no lungs left .....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/9/20)

I have the lungs of a 1120 year old! Can I get a medal?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Stranger (7/9/20)

I started smoking when I was 12. He said he started vaping to stop smoking, when did he start ?

My lungs have improved greatly since I stopped.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## StompieZA (7/9/20)

ARYANTO said:


> Vape 6 mnts = 80 year old lungs
> Vape 12 mnts = 160 year old lungs
> Vape 18 mnts = 240 year old lungs
> Thus, most of us have no lungs left .....



I have no lungs, they are dust with spider webs. I have thus turned to my kidneys, the one now handles the oxygen and the other the brandy.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/9/20)

Smoking from 1994, started vaping in between smoking in 2015 ,never got hooked on vaping until last year when the Drs said my cholesterol is too high and i have an extra circuit on my heart rhythm, went cold turkey on cigarettes and coffee in one go, been completely smoke free for a year and a half now and a self recognized chain vaper (hello, my name is Anton and I CHAIN VAPE DL and MTL), can swim for 50m with one breath, can blow a normal checkers party balloon up in 3 goes, have not had heart palpitations in months... 

What the hell is this dude complaining about his lungs for... must be some deficiency or defect that they are not mentioning... being able to smoke/vape does not mean you CAN our SHOULD smoke/vape. 

My mother in law smoked most her life and she is now on oxygen permanently as she also had asthma growing up... she cant walk from the couch to the fridge without struggling for air... in her case i understand that smoking/vaping will affect her adversely... maybe this chop had lung problems before he even started doing anything... 

"Lifelong Smoker"?!?! Must have had his first smoke right after his first bottle of formula... Just like some people cant handle booze, some people cant handle vaping... 

News like this in tabloid papers and magazines dies of quickly though, so after the real truth comes out he will most likely change his name and move to another country and join the anti-vaping witness protection plan...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## CJB85 (7/9/20)

Here is my wild guess...
The article notes that "
Hypersensitivity pneumonitis (HP) happens if your lungs develop an immune response – hypersensitivity - to something you breathe in which results in inflammation of the lung tissue - pneumonitis. 

It sees the air sacs and airways in the lungs become severely inflamed.

The condition is triggered by an allergic reaction to inhaled *dust, fungus, moulds or chemicals."
*
With this kid being an aspiring boxer, I am willing to bet his vape (probably a pod device) spent some significant time in his gym bag, along with the sweaty clothes, shoes, socks and gloves. I reckon he inhaled some fungal matter (like athlete's foot of the lungs) and this is what caused the condition.

This article reads like a paid-for advertorial by the US anti-vapers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## zadiac (7/9/20)

I also think it's just propaganda. Prob initiated by BAT.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## blujeenz (7/9/20)

zadiac said:


> I also think it's just propaganda. Prob initiated by BAT.


My thoughts too, he has the arms of a video gamer, not a boxer.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DavyH (7/9/20)

Since when did anyone ever believe anything in the Daily Wail? Tabloid crap.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

